
Turkey is wielding influence all over the Arab world - imartin2k
https://www.economist.com/middle-east-and-africa/2020/08/01/turkey-is-wielding-influence-all-over-the-arab-world
======
diptis
[http://archive.is/NVCYs](http://archive.is/NVCYs)

